# What 'type' of singer am I?



## HummingBird (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I've never had any vocal coaching, nor been in a Choir but I decided to test my voice myself just to get an average idea.
So my range was A below Middle C (I could hit the G below but it wasn't comfortable) and the E below high A, but I think using the right technique I could go a little higher I just didn't want to strain my voice. But this is the range i felt comfortable singing.

Thank you for any help
x


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Mezzo-soprano? A high alto maybe? Not quite sure.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

New Harvard Dictionary of Music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^Would that make me a bass-baritone then?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I can cover the entire tenor-alto-mezzo-soprano range, and a little bit higher. But I can't sing baritone or bass, so those will be your parts.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My range is from the F an octave and a fifth below middle C to the D right above middle C. My falsetto range changes depending on the weather.


----------



## HummingBird (Feb 17, 2012)

Ah, so I think I'm a Mezzo-soprano then, but it's hard because opinion are different but I think that's what I am. Hopefully when I start lessons I'll get a real assessment, it's hard doing it yourself.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

It depends not only on the range of notes you can hit but your tone quality. Some mezzo-sopranos such as Joyce DiDonato can sing well up into the soprano register -- La Bartoli also comes to mind -- but they have a sort of "coperto" or covered sound that definitely marks them as a mezzo-soprano. But then so can Ewa Podles sing up to high C -- and down to baritone C, three octaves below -- and yet her tone quality marks her as that _rara avis in terra,_ a contralto. Good luck with your lessons! George


----------

